
Gawker Media files for bankruptcy - shakes
https://twitter.com/CNBCnow/status/741312913789575168
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877814).

~~~
kuschku
Ah, that helps. I saw "14 comments", clicked this, and then saw no comments on
this post for a while, and was seriously confused.

